# PVC pipe in aquariums??



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

does anyone know if PVC sewer pipe is ok to use in aquariums? I have both white and black pipe I don't know if the color matters.


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

just make sure it says that its UV resistant
most pvc breaks down under UV light and who knows what kind of effects that could have.


----------



## lidder_b (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't think any of hte pipes state that they are UV resistant


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't think it will hurt anything as long as there are no sharp or jagged edges around the openings where it was cut, if there are to may you want to sand it or heat it to a rounded/soft edge.....just my 2 cents


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

Stick with the white, if my knowledge this is for potable (drinking) water and should be safe.
The black is for sewer and less worry if it leaches anything.
I am sure there is a plumber among us that can set things straight.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

agree with the white, it's what we used for pools and fountains and fishponds for the filter systems and UV damage is minimal as I have seen pipes that have been in the sun for 20 years that were just fine


----------



## Buddiechrist (Apr 21, 2010)

I use the white pipes in my tanks. Makes great hiding spots for catfish / cichlids. Also you can sand them take off all sharp corners and cover in silicon or resign and cover with either sand or gravel for a better natural look. It is best to cover it as the UV light will damage it over time but its not found to break down too much.

Heres a article of PVC degradation of UV light
http://www.pwpipe.com/literature/tb/tb-d9.pdf


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I used to have them white ones in my guppy tank but i took them out for a new aquarium layout. They should be fine


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Both the white and black should be safe .. There is no danger of uv damaging the pipes in aquariums .. UV penetrates very little in the water, and would harm the fish, plants and inverts long before it could degrade the plastic . When cutting sections of pipe for projects , just smooth the edges so there are no sharp spots that could injure the fish .


----------



## scherzo (Apr 24, 2010)

Everyone uses the white to plumb their salt water tank. And if you've ever met any hardcore saltys out there.. they are very paranoid about stuff getting into their tanks.. if is good for them.. then it'll be fine for FW for sure. 

(I use them on my salt tanks)


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i use the black ones in my tanks and have had no problems. my clown loaches hide in them alot, same with my plecos and BGK.


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2010)

I've used the black ones for my cray fish and plecos. No problems at all. Been using them for a looooooong time.
I just bought 3 more over the weekend =)


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

PVC (white) pipes have been used in aquariums for years without issue.


----------



## paw2001 (May 25, 2010)

i been using the white PVC pipe in my tank for the last few years, it has no problem with aquarium salt that I add to the tank at every water change.


----------

